# *TIGER OSCARS*



## Malawis014 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi, im new here. Im looking for some replies on your experiences with oscars as I have purchased my first today and it is still young and in my 60L tank with two other cichlids. If anyone could give me some good information and techniques on caring for oscars and breeding tips as I am planning starting breeding with oscars and purchasing a bigger tank which would be dedicated to two breeding oscars. :thumb: 8)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome...

There are 2 sticky topics at the top of this South American forum all about Oscars. There's also a search function on the home page that has lots of old posts, many from the former section of the forum that was dedicated to Os.

Having never kept them, I'll be of little help. Like with all cichlids, they benefit from very clean water. Especially so, since they're large and messy fish. Go big on the tank. If you're aiming for a pair, think huge. Something like 700 liters/6 foot by 2 foot would be a minimum IMO.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Also having never kept them I don't have a lot to offer, but 60l isn't big enough for even one full grown Oscar. Oscars average 35 cm when full grown. You will need at least a 275L for a mated pair by themselves.


----------



## Malawis014 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the information. Having found out how big they actually grow, what would you recommend just for a single oscar on his own?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

6 foot tank IMO. Check out those articles


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

OK...

The smallest tank for a single Oscar is IMO, a 90 gallon tank. I currently have my Albino Oscar in a 90 gallon with a male firemouth and a BN pleco.

The biggest reason people have trouble with Oscars other than cramming them into a tiny tank is LACK of WATER CHANGES. They are messy fish and
require large weekly wc's. I do about 90% every week and tank runs flawlessly. pH-7.0, ammonia-0, nitrites-0, nitrates-about 20 pre wc unreadable after wc.
I vacuum the gravel thoughly with every WC.

The best part of owning an oscar is their personality. Mine begs for food when he sees me, doesnt beg from my girl friend though, LOL. They are not "aggressive fish". Convicts, dovi,terrors are much more "aggressive". Oscars just think that if it fits in their mouth it might be food and is certainly worth trying.

Vary his diet. Dont forget your veggies. Mine love frozen peas. chopped frozen carrots are good too. I dont even defrost them, throw 6 in the tank and he is quick to eat them. Mix in raw shrimp and tilipia . These are available at walmart for 4.98 bag. bag last a long time. Crickets are his favorite food. Since I have 2 geckos, I always seem to have some for Rocco(my Oscar). I feed a Hi quality pellet daily. Variety is the key.

My water temps vary depending on the season. I average about 77 but in the summer routinely hits 83-84. I try to cool it with a fan and some ice packs floating in the tank.

I dont use carbon in the filters, just lots of bio media. Speaking of filters...GO BIG. I have 2 ac100's on my tank and am happy, but wouldn't mind a cannister filter running too. Can't ever have too much filtration when you have Oscars.

Hope this helps
when you have Oscars. 
I


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

Earled 
I see you have a Oscar I have a quick question
I bought a Tiger albino Oscar on 1-10-15
he has not ate much ( I think because he's getting used to his new tank and tank mates )
he's in a 30 Gallion with 4 JD's I am planning to move them into a 55G when they get bigger

My question is 
you say your Oscar begs for food and eats his food all up in minutes 
How do you get him/her to do that that is the reason why I got a Oscar so I can enjoy him/her and maybe teach it tricks 
but so far mine seems to just swim around and lay at the bottom of the tank minding his own the JD's seem to leave him/her alone but chase eachother
I have only seen my Oscar eat some flakes earlier today 
he'she seems very happy and content with it's tank and tank mates

any advice would be appreciated 
Jenn


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

My guess would be that the Dempsey's could be stressing him out. Although you haven't seen them bothering the Oscar...it could still be an issue. My experience with Oscars is they are not very hyper or aggressive like most cichlids. I have never tried stocking with Dempsey's,but I wouldn't recommend it either...Especially in a small tank. Try removing the Dempsey's for a day or two and see if Oscar opens up a little more. The Oscars I had years ago were pigs. There was never an issue getting them to eat or beg.If your Oscar comes around he will need a bigger tank A.S.A.P.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

jenn134 said:


> Earled
> I see you have a Oscar I have a quick question
> I bought a Tiger albino Oscar on 1-10-15
> he has not ate much ( I think because he's getting used to his new tank and tank mates )
> ...


Sorry about the delay

Just so you know a 55 gallon isn't really big enough for an Oscar let alone adding 4 JD. I recommend a 90 gallon minimum. Some people say that you
can keep a single Oscar in a 55 gallon tank. I don't think it would work as its only a foot wide and Oscars get bigger than that. You should decide if you really want an Oscar or JDs(remember that JD get about a foot too and 4 is way too many for a 55.

Remember Oscars get over 15" long and are very heavy bodied fish. They poop and pee a lot and are very messy eater. Regular water changes of at least
75% weekly are a must.

My Oscar(Rocco) is a great eater. Oscars love to eat. he eats peas, pellets, raw shrimp from the supermarket. Variety is important. He has started to spit water at me when I feed him, the SOB. LOL. If he isn't showing any interest in the food give him a few days with none. Always wakes up the feeding desire with mine. Its a good thing to give them a couple of days off now and then. It wont hurt the fish.

The JD are probably stressing the Oscar. They are more aggressive than Oscars and will push them around if they can. Remember Oscars are NOT aggressive fish but the ARE aggressive feeders.

Feel free to ask any questions

Earle


----------

